# Vialidades en Provincias Peruanas



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Asi como el thread de Edificios en Provincias Peruanas ,hago el thread they vialidades en Provincias Peruanas.Porfavor no poner vias que no valen la pena.Solo las buenas avenidas anchas,si no hay en ciertas ciudades mejor no poner nada.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

En general creo que Arequipa y Cuzco tienen las mejores vias rapidas en el interior.Aqui un poco de Cuzco:


----------



## huginho (Mar 17, 2006)

*huginho*

hola jose perez , soy nuevo en estos foros ,quisiera saber la primera foto a que ciudad pertenece


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

es la ciudad del Cuzco,y bienvenido a foro.Eres de Peru,de que parte?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Arequipa - Cruce del Puente Consuelo y la Av.La Marina










Tacna - Avenida ancha con alameda en Tacna


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué interesante el tema del thread. Ojalá que pronto podamos tener más fotos acerca de los avances de las provincias en esta materia.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Rapidooo¡¡ todos los trujillanos a mostar en fotos nuestras grandes avenidas Aqui unas cuantas, la av. nicolas de pierola, Av Tupac Amaru, El Cruce entre la av. Nicolas con la carretera de huanchao y av. america, La av. España junto con la avenida Perú (cruze), etc.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

^^ debo salir a tomar fotos, insisto en reunirnos los trujillanos y fotografiar tanta zona que no se ha mostrado hasta ahora en el foro


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bueno va estar este thread!! La foto de Tacna se ve fascinante! 
*Arequipa*

Prolongacion Av. Los Incas en Arequipa 










Intercambio Vial Mariscal Castilla










Virgen de Chapi (si no me equivoco esto es via expresa)



















-------------
Y una foto en los trabajos que se hacen en Caylloma.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

buenas vias pero falta harto verdor.La foto de Tacna la saque de una pagina de turistas chilenos que viajaron al sur de nuestro pais.Ellos eran de Antofagasta y escribieron que las vias de las ciudades del sur de Peru estaban mas anchas que las del norte chileno.Decian que nuestras carreteras estaban mas o menos, pero las avenidas en nuestras ciudades eran mas anchas.

Trujillanos muestrenos su ciudad.saludos!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bueno yo colaboro conestas de AQP:



























Aca hat dos puentes casi gemelos el primero es en la provincia de la Union y el Otro en Caylloma...
Este esta bueno para practicar puenting ( no se si se pronuncia asi )



















añana pondre mas fotos....


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Rapidooo¡¡ todos los trujillanos a mostar en fotos nuestras grandes avenidas Aqui unas cuantas, la av. nicolas de pierola, Av Tupac Amaru, El Cruce entre la av. Nicolas con la carretera de huanchao y av. america, La av. España junto con la avenida Perú (cruze), etc.


También la autopista a Salaverry...no estará muy cuidada, pero el acelerador se puede pisar con ganas 

Ahh por si acaso...en La Libertad si hay un paso a desnivel...no recuerdo el lugar excato pero es en la panamericana norte (o talvez una carretera que se une a la panam)...por esos pueblos que hay en el norte...la cosa es que por abajo pasan los camiones y por arriba va la panamericana.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

buenas fotos pero traten de mantener las fotos de vialidades dentro de una ciudad.Porque puentes en una carreterra son muy comunes ya que nuestro pais esta lleno de cerros.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tenemos k reunirnos los trujillanos pero mas k todo para conocernos psss


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

libidito said:


> Tenemos k reunirnos los trujillanos pero mas k todo para conocernos psss


puede ser! cuántos somos en el foro?


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

hay q mostrar las fotos d trujillo  hay varias chvres


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

La nicolas de pirola de noche se ve asombrosaaa


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pero dense cuenta k para captar las avenidas debemos estar en un lugar alto y en medio de la pista o bien cerca a ella, una foto desde el ultimo piso del servat hacia la avenida españa se debe ver espectacularrrr, pero para las demas ??????


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

reunamonos pues, quien mas se apunta?


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> reunamonos pues, quien mas se apunta?


Yo voy a estar en Trujillo la semana después de las elecciones.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

No va pasar de abril...postearemos fotos de la Nicolás de Piérola y otras.


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

de verdad que da gusto ver las ciudades de peru tan ordenadas y limpias ademas de la iluminacion que han puesto esta super !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :applause:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Como se ve la propaganda electoral esta malogrando, todas las calles de las ciudades Peruanas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Como se ve la propaganda electoral esta malogrando, todas las calles de las ciudades Peruanas


ESO SII¡¡¡¡¡ me da colera ver tanta propaganda malogra a la ciudad, y al final nadie la saka.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

eso demuestra nada de interes por hacer algo por los pueblos, solo parlatean y mienten, sus actos demuestran lo contrario


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

libidito said:


> Puxa en vista que no hay muchas fotos de las avenidas amplias de Trujillo. Pongo esta de la av. Juan Pablo II muy cerca del centro historico.


Veo mucha propaganda de los candidatos y de mi tío Lucho Alva, se ve feo, esa foto ha salido un poco fea con esos papeles.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

frank_pensador said:


> Veo mucha propaganda de los candidatos y de mi tío Lucho Alva, se ve feo, esa foto ha salido un poco fea con esos papeles.


Pues como dijeron antes, la propaganda electoral esta hechando a perder la imagen de las calles de las ciudades Peruanas.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

si pues


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

siempre la propanga indiscriminada en lima deberian de establecer una ley contra eso porque arruinan la belleza del paisaje.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Aquí hay algunas fotos de Arequipa:

*INTERCAMBIO ANDRES AVELINO CACERES*



















*PUENTE CONSUELO*












































Foto: _Fayo_









Foto: _Rafo_


*AVENIDA JUNTO AL RIO*










*BYPASS AVENIDA FERNANDINI*










*BYPASS BAJO SAN ISIDRO*










*OTRO BYPASS*








Disculpen por la calidad de la foto (que es del periódico), pero creo que vale la pena ponerla


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

**

Definitivamente AQP creo q tiene la mejor infraestructura vial despues de Lima! me imagino que luego seguira Trujillo! y bueno nosotros no tenemos una infraestructura vial tan moderna, por que el lugar odnde esta construido la ciudad esta libre de accidentes naturales etc etc, ahora si! no se cual Av sera la mas Amplia


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jaimito said:


> Definitivamente AQP creo q tiene la mejor infraestructura vial despues de Lima! me imagino que luego seguira Trujillo! y bueno nosotros no tenemos una infraestructura vial tan moderna, por que el lugar odnde esta construido la ciudad esta libre de accidentes naturales etc etc, ahora si! *no se cual Av sera la mas Amplia*


La avenida mas amplia de Trujillo es la Nicolas de Pierola aki hay una foto k salio en el diario La Industria.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

ala mela cuanta propaganda!!! ... la av. nicolás de pierola es la mas amplia de Trujillo como dijo libidito


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

increible la cantidad de publicidad politica !!! ,, demasiados carteles !! ,,, que mal eh ,, pero bueno despues de las elecciones desaparecen de ahi !!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

OJO K EN LA FOTO SOLO SE MUESTRA UNA PARTE DE LA AV. NICOLAS DE PIEROLA, FALTA LA OTRA PARTE.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> OJO K EN LA FOTO SOLO SE MUESTRA UNA PARTE DE LA AV. NICOLAS DE PIEROLA, FALTA LA OTRA PARTE.


Así es, solo se muestra un sentido de circulación...se puede apreciar la vía rápida y a costado derecho la vía auxiliar y el separador de estas.


----------

